# LaKota 2 horse BP vs Sundowner 2 Horse BP



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

MaresEatOats said:


> 4 Star is far and away the best but is definitely out of my price range. I've heard that Lakota and Sundowner are above Featherlite, Keifer, Exiss, Shadow, etc.


Not familiar with 4 Star, around here Hawk is considered a premium trailer. There seems to be a lot of geographical limitations to some of the trailer brands.

I never thought of Sundowner as being a more premium brand than Featherlite, but that's possible. I wouldn't be afraid to buy a new Exiss. I would be more interested in features.

My dream trailer would be a 7.5' tall straight load with lots of space in front of the chest bumpers -- room for the horses to stretch their necks all the way down to the floor in front. It would have excellent flow-through ventilation forcing a strong stream of air from the roof down across the horse's mane and out the back. It would have a single, simple side opening rear door. It would have two stinking tie rings on each side! (Why is so complicated for trailer manufacturers to understand that the horses like to be able to see each other?) it would have an easily removable divider for use as a stock trailer or for hauling. And would it be too much to ask to have the tack room big enough for me to unfold my 6' 4" carcass for a bivouac?

Nobody makes anything like that. Slant loads are the rage because horses load easier in them -- my big guy will jump right in one but he doesn't like the ride, and comes out sweaty and agitated. I'm allergic to ramps too.

Anyway, my peculiarities are not the point. What I'm trying to say is if you know exactly what you want, chances are you don't have as many choices as you list.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, 4 Star and Platinum are consistently some of the best horse trailers out there. However, you'll pay for it!

I'm not so sure that Lakota or Sundown are "above" the other trailer brands that you mentioned. 

I myself have an Exiss. It's been a real good entry-level trainer for the money, but does have it's issues. I've been happy with it otherwise.

I don't have any personal experience with Lakota or Sundowner myself, but based on what I have heard from others, I'd go with Lakota (out of those 2 choices).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm surprised you found a Sundowner for the same price as a Lakota, usually they add a few thousand just because they're proud of their name. Makes me wonder of the Sundowner is a steel frame with aluminum skin.

I have never owned either one so I'm going on hearsay and I'm talking about LQ trailer owners most of whom have regretted paying extra for a Sundowner and then having to deal with leaks everywhere including in the horse section. I only know 1 person who has a Lakota. He's had it for a couple of years now and so far he loves it. 


We've had a 4-Star and currently a Sooner and both are good trailers that have required nothing more than normal maintenance.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you think 4-Star is the best for the $$, what about a 3-5 year old 4-Star?

I like 4-star trailers so thinking if they have a better build quality than a used one should still hold up just fine.

I'm assuming you have a Lakota & Sundowner dealer close? if going new I want factory support fairly close by. I must say i'm not sure of the current trailer companies pluses & minuses but when I was looking for an early 2000's trailer, sundowners were known to have a few issues (16 years ago, i'm sure frames have changed), but we ultimately went with an Exiss but made sure that it was within the Eventer line since they were known to have a better build quality from Exiss for that year.

I will agree with Joel about Hawk, we looked at a few but exiss was closer to us so we went with it. also agree it's as much about features of what you want for the $$, compare the warranty the service, and the amenities


Joel- a cot in the horse stall should fit, although for 6'4 you may need a longer cot than the two my wife & I have for our trailer


----------



## MaresEatOats (Feb 22, 2016)

*Lakota won...*

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I decided to go with the Lakota. Factory is about an hour away from me, and there were more quality inclusions with Lakota. They are also delivering me a new 2017 trailer for the price of the 2016 direct from the factory. (Who knew they were already bulding the 2017s?) I will take delivery by mid April 2016. Thanks again.:runninghorse2:


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

MaresEatOats said:


> They are also delivering me a new 2017 trailer for the price of the 2016 direct from the factory.


Congratulations! I am so jealous.


----------

